# CLOSED: TTOC Magazine name.... (new poll)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The link below take you to Andrew Bakers website where you can vote on your favourite name suggested to date. I have populated all 30 entries.

This poll will close noon on Friday. At that point, I will take the top 5 and re-create the poll. This second poll will then run until noon Friday 24th Jan.

The following names have NOT been included in the poll.

- TTorque, because this a Pug magazine name. We will use this as someone suggested as the Letters page
- InTTro, we will use this as the Editors intro
- BoosTT, a mods type page.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can't get the page to load. ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ignore that last post. Tried again and it popped right up.

OOer.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The results of the first poll, based on 72 responses, are below..
If nothing happens to the results in the next 75 minutes, then the top 5 will be entered into a new poll. This new poll will run from today, till next Fri noon. The new TTOC magazine name will then be decided. The new poll thread will be posted today and this will then be disabled.

QuaTTro 26%
AbsoluTTe 14%
sTTyle 14%
Drive iTT 11%
The TTimes 11%
oTT 10%
ExciTTe 5%
6TTh Gear 4%
Pure TT 3%
GestalTT 1%
SubTTle 1%
Audi TTimes 0%
AvanTTi 0%
EnthusiasTT 0%
EnTThusiast 0%
FanaTTic 0%
FuTTure 0%
passionaTTe 0%
PresTTige 0%
Schon 0%
SporTT 0%
ToTTal 0%
ToTTallY TT 0%
TT Magazine 0%
TTechnik 0%
TTecnique 0%
TTempo 0%
TTOC Magazine 0%
TToTTal 0%
uTTerings 0%


----------



## v1teo (May 7, 2002)

QuaTTro gets my vote!

I've just recieved Poole Audi's newsletter, which is a pretty slick presentation (about 6 pages professionaly printed). Interestingly its called Quattro quarterly. No capital TT though!

Vince


----------

